# Christian ethics



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 12, 2007)

What if a Christian is on a secular message board. And he witnesses a debate between another Christian and a muslim. During the debate, the Christian is of a hyper dispensationalist mindset when debating the Israeli Palestinian conflict with the muslim. Naturally he takes many scriptures out of context. What should be the reaction of the Christian who witnesses this? Should he rebuke the brother publicly by getting involved in the debate by taking the role of pointing out how the scriptures are taken out of context? Or should he stay silent and just let the debate go on.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 12, 2007)

Your call, personally I'd let the trainwreck do its own thing, but if you feel the need.

I've foolishly attempted discussing reformed doctrine with the emergent and nominal minded "christians" and all I received were bullisome remarks, snide and barb filled jabs and redundant logic and straw men, let God sort 'em out, I've concluded that the internet breeds intellectual cowardice and rudeness outside of like minded discussion.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I've sent the person a private message. If he persists with his wrong stance in the debate, I might be forced to get into the fray.


----------



## Casey (Dec 13, 2007)

You could, perhaps, contact the Muslim privately to explain that not all Christians share his views regarding Israel. It would be better if the Christian could be convinced by your note to him, but if he isn't, the Muslim may come to the conclusion that all Christians are Zionists. Anyway, your contacting him directly (the Muslim) may free you from the train wreck to start a clean-slate discussion all your own (if you were so inclined).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 13, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> You could, perhaps, contact the Muslim privately to explain that not all Christians share his views regarding Israel. It would be better if the Christian could be convinced by your note to him, but if he isn't, the Muslim may come to the conclusion that all Christians are Zionists. Anyway, your contacting him directly (the Muslim) may free you from the train wreck to start a clean-slate discussion all your own (if you were so inclined).


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks a lot for the advice guys. I am having a pretty fruitful conversation with the brother.


----------

